# ENDLESS NIGHT - Romantic Suspense



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I am happy to announce the release of my romantic suspense novel, ENDLESS NIGHT today.

Some of the lovely Kindleboarders might remember this book as VICTORY COVE. It has undergone a major overhaul and is being released today by Carina Press, Harlequin's digital press. Please stop by and try a sample. 

About the book:

_A woman hiding from her identity. A man trying to find his._

After witnessing a murder, Megan Summers ran until she reached the remote coastal village of Victory Cove. She has a new name, but she knows it' s only a matter of time before the murderer catches up with her.

Jake Grogan has come to town to unravel the mystery of his heritage. Instead of finding his grandmother at Wakefield House, he discovers an attractive stranger who will do anything to get him off her doorstep. Trapped by a storm, he' s forced to stay the night with Megan-a woman who keeps a handgun under her bed and closes herself off from the outside world.

Jake tries to dig deeper into his past, but he' s distracted by his fear for Megan' s safety and his growing feelings for her. Danger is drawing near and he' ll do anything to keep her safe. Will it be enough to help them survive the endless night?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Ccongratulations on your book, Maureen!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Congratulations! Sounds exciting mamiller! Am going to check it out at Carina Press later today. Good luck with everything!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Thank you Ann and Anne!    It's quite an exciting day.


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Goodness, Vicki. I need you around on New Year's Eve!  Thank you.

I have a little clip from ENDLESS NIGHT to share...

"There is a ghost at Wakefield House. She's so haunting. So beautiful. Pure of heart. Something divine, yet cloaked in shadows. Rooted to this house as if chains were linked about her ankles. Her wings are spread, they pump and pump, but still she can't escape." His smile was sad. "And so she sits, as a sentinel-a prisoner, and waits for someone to come and release her."


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Totally fantabulous, Maureen!

Dana


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas (Mar 10, 2011)

Congrats, Maureen, on your new release! I love the cover.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Dana Taylor said:


> Totally fantabulous, Maureen!
> 
> Dana


That is the first 'fantabulous' I have ever received, Miss Dana! Thank you. 



Tiphanie Thomas said:


> Congrats, Maureen, on your new release! I love the cover.


Thanks so much, Tiphanie. I sure wish I was the model for the cover....but alas...not even close.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

THAT is a beautiful cover! One of the best I've seen in a while.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

MichelleR said:


> THAT is a beautiful cover! One of the best I've seen in a while.


Gosh! Thank you so much, Michelle.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

congrats my friend


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Thank you so much, Miss Misty. I hope you had a WONDERFUL birthday!!


----------



## stacydan (Jul 20, 2009)

Went ahead and one-clicked and added to my collection of books I know will be great when I have the time to read!  I just started my MBA program last week (!) I don't know what part of my spare time I thought I would have to do this in, with a full time job and a son who graduates two weeks from tomorrow .... but when I do get a break I know I have a fantastic book waiting for me!

and I love the cover too!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Stacy Daniels, you are a wild woman. Maybe you should take up Chess too.  

Thank you, dear friend. 

P.S. Your book is complete!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

"Chambers Girl" review of ENDLESS NIGHT

The passage I found most beautiful:

"There's no ghost here." She crossed her arms. "I was just building up the hype to intimidate you."

Instead of the expected smirk, Megan was surprised to see Jake's face sober. "There is a ghost at Wakefield House."

Her lips parted, but he continued in a husky tone, "She's so haunting. So beautiful. Pure of heart. Something divine, yet cloaked in shadows. Rooted to this house as if chains were linked about her ankles. Her wings are spread, they pump and pump, but still she can't escape." His smile was sad. "And so she sits, as a sentinel-a prisoner, and waits for someone to come and release her."

Breath fled her body. She reached for the back of the chair and tried to stave off the haunting image. Was it really her? Was that the image she portrayed? At the same time that this house was her refuge- was it not also her dungeon?

"Have you come to release me?" she whispered, breathless.


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

My favorite passage is:



> "You're hiding from me, Margaret."
> Megan clutched the phone and slid to her knees, the tremors in her limbs rendering them useless.
> "It's only a matter of time." His voice had the sinister resonance of an executioner uttering the words, any last requests?
> Cradled in Megan's lap, the GLOCK felt heavy against her thigh as her uncooperative fingers gripped the handle.
> ...


I'm a sucker for prologues.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Hahaha. My grandmother (93) read the prologue and said "Oh, that's too scary for me."  And then she proceeded to complete the book in two days.


----------



## Erin Zarro (Apr 30, 2011)

Congrats!

Sounds awesome, and I love the cover!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Erin Zarro said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Sounds awesome, and I love the cover!


Thank you so much, Erin!


----------



## Maria Romana (Jun 7, 2010)

I've been meaning to pop in here and congratulate you, too, on your new release and all your fantastic sales.  The cover for Endless Night is really beautiful, very intriguing.

 Maria


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Thank you so much, Maria.  I'd love to say the woman on the cover was modeled after me....but alas, NOT!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

This past week brought two 5-star reviews to ENDLESS NIGHT making it a very happy book.









It's Saturday night. Grab a handful of popcorn and watch some previews!


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

mamiller said:


> This past week brought two 5-star reviews to ENDLESS NIGHT making it a very happy book.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The first of many, I'm sure. 

Cheers
vicki


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Thank you for your ever-optimistic outlook, Vicki  

Can I keep you in my purse for any moment I need a quick burst of encouragement?


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

mamiller said:


> Thank you for your ever-optimistic outlook, Vicki
> 
> Can I keep you in my purse for any moment I need a quick burst of encouragement?


Hey, I think of myself as a realist. 

Do you have a big purse?

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I can probably fit a Jeep in my purse, Miss Vicki. 

New excerpt time!!! Here is a scene from ENDLESS NIGHT.

Closing the trunk and hoisting it under her arm, she reached out to throw the latch open as the door ripped from her hands and the Atlantic screamed at her.

She screamed back.

Even with the collar pulled up over her ears, the sounds of the tempest assaulted her. In the wind, she heard the ghostly woman crying, the phantom that besieged her at night. Outside of Wakefield's dark chambers, the cry took on a hollow sound, like a woeful moan meant to lure souls toward its source, the yawning black shadows beyond the cliff's edge. Megan also heard the anxious murmur of ice and snow, like a thousand voices whispering about her, berating her, cajoling her. Amidst their dissonance, one voice broke through.

"_Margaret_."

Her body jerked and the radio fell to the ground. It wasn't the storm that called her name. She spun around and instinctively crouched, prepared to attack, but she did not have her trusty GLOCK. She had nothing but her bare hands and a flashlight.

"Margaret," that chilled voice called again.

Megan whirled and saw his outline. Night swelled into the menacing form of a man. There were no distinct features, only a shadow-a frightening profile that looked as if the storm had taken its vivacity and breathed life into this very monster.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

ENDLESS NIGHT has received several 5-star reviews in the past couple weeks! Here is a little excerpt from this romantic thriller. 

Victory Cove, ME

_Dear Jake,

Illness and the need for you to understand your heritage have finally given me the courage to write to you. I know you went to good parents. I have my mother to thank for that. I want you to find her, Jake. I want you to find my mother. Her name is Estelle Wakefield.

I wish I had an admirable reason for not contacting you sooner, something valiant like I didn't want to disturb your life. But the truth is simply guilt.

I loved you, son. In my dreams, I still see the gold in your eyes, eyes that looked so much like your father's. If only you had known him.

It's hard for me to write now. I have to end this letter. Find Estelle, Jake. Find Estelle, and find your heritage.
_
That was how it started.

A mysterious letter from a woman who, after thirty-five years of silence, finally decided to make contact with her alleged son.

Now eight hours from home, Jake Grogan was following futile internet directions to a town that didn't even register on Google maps.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

ENDLESS NIGHT received a 4 Star review from the Romance Book Scene! http://tinyurl.com/68x3c2a

An excerpt:

"The premise behind the story isn't a new one, but the well written descriptions behind the scenes of the dialog takes the reader into the minds of both the hero and heroine enough to keep the story interesting. In some of the scenes the readers can feel the fear pouring off "Megan", as well as feel her indecision as to whether to trust the handsome stranger that comes into her life. The book is well worth the low price of admission into "Megan" and Jake's world."


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

This is kind of fun. You have the ENDLESS NIGHT trailer, blurb, excerpt, and review all on one convenient page!

http://www.blazingtrailers.com/show/1612/


----------



## Theresaragan (Jul 1, 2011)

Congratulations, Maureen. I LOVE your cover and the blurb and the video trailer. Impressive. I'm sure you'll have mega success with Endless Night!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Thank you so much, Theresa. I love your enthusiasm!  Here's toasting to success for everyone here.


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

mamiller said:


> This is kind of fun. You have the ENDLESS NIGHT trailer, blurb, excerpt, and review all on one convenient page!
> 
> http://www.blazingtrailers.com/show/1612/


I keep getting "_Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage_" -- I'll try again later. I'd like to see it. 

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

VickiT said:


> I keep getting "_Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage_" -- I'll try again later. I'd like to see it.
> 
> Cheers
> Vicki


Did I not tell you, Miss Vicki, that "Internet Explorer Cannot Display the Webpage" is the name of my next novel!!! It's a romantic thriller about a java script programmer.


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

mamiller said:


> Did I not tell you, Miss Vicki, that "Internet Explorer Cannot Display the Webpage" is the name of my next novel!!! It's a romantic thriller about a java script programmer.


You crack me up!   

The link worked this morning. Fabulous -- very eyecatching.

Really like the Blazing Trailers concept of everything on one page, too.

Looking forward to reading that romantic thriller about a java script programmer. 

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

No java script programming novels, however I will be releasing a novella at the end of this week called, EMOTIONAL WAVES.  

Don't we all fantasize about going on a cruise and meeting a handsome stranger who is steeped in danger?


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm excited to report that only ten days from now, JUNGLE OF DECEIT will be released!  If you know Stacy Daniels, she will tell you that this is "her" book. 










Mitch Hasslet, a war photojournalist relegated to a desk job, is the sole witness to a heist of Mayan artifacts. Recruited by the enigmatic director of the Museum of Art and Antiquities, Mitch is sent to Guatemala, the last location the shipment was tracked to. Acting as the museum staff photographer, Mitch joins a group of archaeologists. His goal is to locate the artifacts as swiftly as possible so that he can collect his compensation and get the hell out of the jungle.

Alexandra Langley is about to run out of funds. She has yet to discover the lost Mayan civilization she knows lurks in the rain-forest. To achieve her grant, she will accept the museum's latest nuisance, Mitch Hasslet, and any other obstacle that is tossed her way.

Unsuccessful and desperate, Alexandra has decided to move the group to a portion of the jungle referred to as, "No Man's Land"−a sector where archaeological teams have ventured but never returned.


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

If Stacy Daniels says that this is "her" book, then I know it has to be good. Can't wait to read it.

All the best with the release, Maureen.  

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

ENDLESS NIGHT received a 5 star review this week!  

"This book is definately a page turner, and the only reason that it took me two days to read it is that I had company."


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm absolutely giddy over the 4.5 star review on ONE GOOD BOOK.  http://one-good-book.blogspot.com/2011/08/endless-night-by-maureen-miller.html

"*Fans of romance and romantic suspense should take note of Miller, because this is thrilling reading entertainment.*"


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

_"Miller's writing is a feast for the senses, with lyrical descriptive passages that paint startlingly clear visuals and evoke depth of emotion in sublimely subtle ways."_

Couldn't agree more. Brilliant review! 

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Thank you, Vicki. It was the first time a review brought a tear to my eye...in a good way!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Having realized that I am the only woman in the world without a crock pot...I have now rectified that fact! 

In celebration, I am soliciting help with recipes. If you submit a crock pot recipe on my blog you have an opportunity to win a free digital copy of ENDLESS NIGHT

http://maureenamiller.blogspot.com/2011/09/crock-pot-delights-enter-to-win-free.html

Also, I will cook the winner's recipe and post a picture of the finished product on my blog.


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

We have a Crockpot, but as far as recipes go, I wouldn't have a clue. I leave that to the man of the house. 

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Have you read WIDOW'S TALE? If so, consider revisiting the Maine coastal village of Victory Cove in ENDLESS NIGHT .

If you have not, both of these books are independent stories...stories that require a blanket on hand while you read.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

From the romantic suspense novel, ENDLESS NIGHT.

"There is a ghost at Wakefield House," Jake said.

Megan's lips parted, but he continued in a husky tone, "She's so haunting. So beautiful. Pure of heart. Something divine, yet cloaked in shadows. Rooted to this house as if chains were linked about her ankles. Her wings are spread, they pump and pump, but still she can't escape." His smile was sad. "And so she sits, as a sentinel-a prisoner, and waits for someone to come and release her."

Breath fled her body. She reached for the back of the chair and tried to stave off the haunting image. Was it really her? Was that the image she portrayed? At the same time that this house was her refuge- was it not also her dungeon?

"Have you come to release me?" she whispered, breathless.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Soon as I finish reading _Jungle of Deceit_, I'll be diving right into this one. Keep em coming, Maureen!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Kevis "The Berserker" Hendrickson said:


> Soon as I finish reading _Jungle of Deceit_, I'll be diving right into this one. Keep em coming, Maureen!


I'm trying, Kevis.  Thank you so much, sir.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

"I wanted to kiss the he


Spoiler



ll


 out of you out there in the rain." - Jake Grogan - ENDLESS NIGHT


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Do you like Romantic Suspense?

You could win a copy of ENDLESS NIGHT along with 30-some other romantic suspense e-books at JUST ROMANTIC SUSPENSE!

www.justromanticsuspense.com


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

ENDLESS NIGHT is the prize on the "Romance and Me Reading Challenge." This month the reading challenge features Romantic Suspense.

http://www.stella-exlibris.com/2012/01/romance-and-me-reading-challenge-link_31.html


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Hello all! I have a little excerpt to share from my Romantic Suspense novel, ENDLESS NIGHT. 

"There's no ghost here." She crossed her arms. "I was just building up the hype to intimidate you."

Instead of the expected smirk, Megan was surprised to see Jake's face sober. "There is a ghost at Wakefield House," he said.

Her lips parted, but he continued in a husky tone, "She's so haunting. So beautiful. Pure of heart. Something divine, yet cloaked in shadows. Rooted to this house as if chains were linked about her ankles. Her wings are spread, they pump and pump, but still she can't escape." His smile was sad. "And so she sits, as a sentinel-a prisoner, and waits for someone to come and release her."

Breath fled her body. She reached for the back of the chair and tried to stave off the haunting image. Was it really her? Was that the image she portrayed?

At the same time that this house was her refuge- was it not also her dungeon?

"Have you come to release me?" she whispered, breathless.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi all. Today I'm talking about battling the war against 'distraction' on MAGICAL MUSINGS. I'm also hosting a giveaway of ENDLESS NIGHT!

Stop by if you too suffer from distractions during your day. http://magicalmusings.com/2012/03/22/fighting-the-war-against-distra-hey-look-a-white-rabbit/


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Manic Readers just gave ENDLESS NIGHT a 5-Star review! Woo hoo! 

An excerpt from the review...."Miller sets scenes, produces likeable characters both primary and secondary, and the tension, both sexual and fearful are palpable. Loved Endless Night and so will you."

http://www.manicreaders.com/index.cfm?disp=bookdetail&bookid=25465


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

mamiller said:


> Manic Readers just gave ENDLESS NIGHT a 5-Star review! Woo hoo!
> 
> An excerpt from the review...."Miller sets scenes, produces likeable characters both primary and secondary, and the tension, both sexual and fearful are palpable. Loved Endless Night and so will you."
> 
> http://www.manicreaders.com/index.cfm?disp=bookdetail&bookid=25465


Congrats on the awesome 5-star review, Maureen. Just one of many more coming your way, I'm sure.


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

mamiller said:


> Manic Readers just gave ENDLESS NIGHT a 5-Star review! Woo hoo!
> 
> An excerpt from the review...."Miller sets scenes, produces likeable characters both primary and secondary, and the tension, both sexual and fearful are palpable. Loved Endless Night and so will you."
> 
> http://www.manicreaders.com/index.cfm?disp=bookdetail&bookid=25465


Congrats on a fabulous but very much deserved review. Well done!


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Everybody--

See the feature all things Maureen Miller at WWW.BOOKLUVINBABES.COM !

Dana Taylor


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Hello all! It's been awhile since I've shared a scene ENDLESS NIGHT. 

Jake was deep in thought, but not deep enough to miss Megan's stiffening spine. A cool breeze invaded the inn, rippling the stack of napkins on the bar. He followed the source to the front door, where a lanky man filled the frame. Jet-black hair billowed in the last throes of wind to settle like lifeless vines atop wide shoulders as the door slammed shut. Black eyes skimmed disinterestedly over the crowd, and long jeans-clad legs propelled the intense figure toward the bar.

Megan instinctively shrank back into Jake. The gesture was so unconscious he felt a soft tug in the pit of his stomach. She leaned back even farther, trying to sink into him just as she had tried to merge into the car seat.

He slipped an arm around her and was wholly aware of her-aware of her slim back against his chest, her scent, her fear, which enveloped her like a shroud-a cloak that he wanted to understand and eliminate.

"Easy, Meg," he whispered into her hair for only her to hear, while his eyes traced the moves of the swarthy stranger who elbowed up against the bar. "Tell me what's wrong."

Jake felt her head shake in denial. Instinctively, his arm tightened around her waist. "It's okay." He sensed her need to feel protected. "You're safe. I'm here."


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Amazon has placed ENDLESS NIGHT on sale for only $1.99. It is normally $3.99!


----------

